# Five Finger Bags



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm in search of a website or place to purchase the five finger bags used for many of the cigars bombs. I would like to join in on the action & also use these for the local CFTT collections instead of the foodsaver bags. These guys are expensive even in the rolls  Thank you all!


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

I found a link to 6 finger bags from another post here but it is an odd number:

https://www.thepolybagstore.com/shop/products.php?&producttype=19&imgVal=019_200


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Check retailer section, someone on here sells em by the 100ct....the 6 finger bags work great.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey Derek check this site out he has 6 finger bags in the 100 pack for 9.99 or a 1000 pack for 69. cigarsolutions.com. From what I know it's a great site thats reliable and reasonable


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

6 finger bags are perfect for a 5er plus a hitchhiker. And cigarsolutions is a great vendor too!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I believe cigarsolutions.com is the place shuckins gets his supplies for his mass bombings if I'm not mistaken


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info brothers! Cigar Solutions it is! I'm usually pretty good at finding info on the web, but this one just slapped me down. It also looks as if the dimensions on these bags offer up 9" in length ~ an inch longer than what is on the polybag store. Perfect for cigars!

I'm in for 1k here momentairly


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Search function!


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Not only did I use the Seach Function I went as far as to use the Advanced Search features without any luck  Doing otherwise would be lazy and inconsiderate of others in my book.

If you were able to turn up something on these bags from a search I would be curious to know what you queried. Also, I think it would be a useful sticky it in the Cigar Bombs area. Just my opinion though.



titlowda said:


> Search function!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ill 2nd, 3rd, and 4th cigarsolutions.com! Great Site and great products!!!


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

You can also try U-Line. They have many different options for polybags. All are FDA food safe compliant. Depending on the thickness of the bag, they have from 2MIL all the way up to 8 MIL. I think 6 x 9 bag would work fine.... they have a 2MIL case (1,000 per case) for $ 33.00.

I have purchased other packaging supplies from them, and they always are a good vendor. You can do an online search and find them. They have warehouses all across America.

-Andy


----------



## Murph2che (Aug 6, 2011)

I had no idea these things even existed until today, but having now seen them I certainly want to have some around for travel, trades, and mailings. Glad to know where to grab them. Thanks guys!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I am wanting to place an order for the 6 finger bags at CigarSolutions.com but they don't ship to my location?!?!?!?!

I live in Fresno, CA. and when I enter in my info it wont let me order.... this is what it says:

*Unfortunately we can't ship to your location.
Please select another location and try again.*

Anyone know somewhere else I can get these other than Cigarsolutions?

Thanks so much.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey Chris they have an 866 number on top of their homepage, I would call them to see whats up. It says they ship anywhere in the US.


----------



## RonC (Nov 14, 2004)

falconman515 said:


> I am wanting to place an order for the 6 finger bags at CigarSolutions.com but they don't ship to my location?!?!?!?!
> 
> I live in Fresno, CA. and when I enter in my info it wont let me order.... this is what it says:
> 
> ...


We do ship to California. I will be checking out my site too see what the problem is. you can email me an order at [email protected]. , and I will send you an e-invoice for payment.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Ditto on the no ship to Minnesota 55110. I'll try your email also if that's ok.


----------



## RonC (Nov 14, 2004)

yes, there is a problem with my site. will get it fixed asap. If you email an order to [email protected], I will take care of it.

Thanks, Ron


----------

